# La Flor Dominicana Ligeros Double Ligero DL-700 Cigar Review - The Pleasure Stick



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

This is a full bodied treat. I always like the DL-700. There is no lack of flavor from start to finish.

Read the full review here: La Flor Dominicana Ligeros Double Ligero DL-700 Cigar Review - The Pleasure Stick


----------

